# how much sal soda



## plotman

For doing an entire skull with tongue,eyes and as much flesh as possible removed we use about 3-4 cups of arm&hammer laundry detergent along with about 1/4-1/2 cup dawn dishwashing soap. Works great for us but, remember simmer dont boil. Seems we run into more problems with the nasal bones if we try to "speed" things up. Hope this helps


----------



## OneidaPest

Thanks for the info but i have the sal soda and really need to know how much to use.


----------



## Brian Jones

1 cup per gallon of water


----------



## OneidaPest

Thanks Brian as I've just learning how some of this stuff works. Do you add just enough salt to the water to raise the boiling point or is it heavily salted? Thanks Gene


----------



## Brian Jones

I don't use any.


----------



## OneidaPest

Ok Thanks Brian have seen other places that say to use salt. But if you say I don't need salt then that's good for me.


----------



## Brian Jones

Not a problem, have fun. You want to simmer that and not boil, by the way


----------



## OneidaPest

Thank you Brian will remember that. Gene


----------



## jogr

BTW, sal soda is sodium carbonate which is what most standard laundry detergents are made of. So in the future if you need more you can just go to the supermarket and pick up some plain laundry detergent or "washing soda". Oh, I should mention that sodium carbonate is not the same as sodium bicarbonate (baking soda).


----------



## OneidaPest

Thanks jogr for the info will remember that for the times I run out.


----------



## Spies19

Where do you guys buy sal soda? I know you can buy it online. I checked all my local supermarkets and turned up empty. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spies19

anyone?


----------



## Brian Jones

I have only ordered it from WASCO. I still have the original bag, as I don't use it much


----------



## willwlkr

VanDyke's taxidermy sells everything you need. I boil with Sodium Carbonate and whiten it with hydrogen peroxide and Magnesium Carbonate. Works great and is not costly. I cant tell the difference between this and the beetle cleaned skulls and caps.


----------



## bow hunter11

1 cup per gallon of water


----------

